# new born rbp fry



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

when i syphon eggs i don't take them all out, and this is a pic of the ones that were left behind that hatched and are swimming arround a few days after.....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

here is the father p guarding a frozen silverside minnow he had bit the head off so the fry could eat on the insides. im not possitive but he would always save, some food and guard it i don't no if the fry would eat it, as i always removed the old food.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

close up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool pics as always, NIKE








So are you saying poppa is actually saving food for his youngsters???
I knew the parents do protect their offspring, but this kind of behaviour is new to me.

btw: how many babies do you have, man? Must be quite a lot!

Anyways: keep up the good work, and keep us updated :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Cool pics as always, NIKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 at feeding time i usually always feed by opening the middle lid of the tank. i throw in just enough that all six could get a little bit to snack on. but by far the female is the most agresive rbp in the tank. i sware she will snatch more shrimp in her mouth than all the other five. she must really work up a appetite and not to mention her size hubba bubba









but the father in the tank guards all the eggs and fry but when he gets some food he will not eat it. he kinda just seems to chew it up, and play with it. at first it never dawned on me what he was doing. but after awhile finding pcs of food in some verry weird places. i watched him a little closer and noticed he was saving for the small fry most likely. but the pappa doesn't realize that i can not let this happen







as he makes me have high amonia readings this way.

here is a pic of the mother p after eating, 5 days after spawning?

oh and right now i have 6 adult rbp's - 8 (7 week old) and 13 ( 3 week olds) and my last batch, by far my best batch has over a 150 fry still living







i had done some tweaking to my normal routine and so far much success. at this period in time i was pulling dead ones out by 25-50 daily. but i have only seen one dead so far!! but i'm excpecting to loose some more. i might asweel throw up a pic of them for you also.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WOW! Great pics!!! how old? like a day or 2?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that is great NIKE! thanks for that pic...It's amazing how the father p does gaurds that minnow for them...very good post..thank you..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> WOW! Great pics!!! how old? like a day or 2?


they are about 4 days old at this stage. they seem to lay low at first not swimming arround. their swimming skills are verry poor at this stage. they tend to all fight for the corner of the glass, and almost stick on it like a pleco they can not idle in one spot







it's move or sink. when they want to decend they just drop straight down like a plane crashing, then a couple seconds later they will move. they lie down on their sides on the bottom not moving till a snail or something spooks them then they will dart off. here is a pic of them chillin

i replaced the pic with a better one here!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice pics nike









I need to get better camera


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pics and good luck with this batch


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

very cool man. thanx for sharing your expierience.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Nice, very nice!!!!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

That's amazing Nike, after all the crap I've heard about Ps being impossible to spawn in a home aquarium. If you don't already, you should put up a webpage with daily/weekly or so pics to show all the experts that you've accomplished the impossible.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> That's amazing Nike, after all the crap I've heard about Ps being impossible to spawn in a home aquarium. If you don't already, you should put up a webpage with daily/weekly or so pics to show all the experts that you've accomplished the impossible.


 thanks you guys!!!







more pics to come soon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That is so Cool. Thanks for sharing the story and pictures with us.








Keep 'em coming


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

NIKE, do you know how much of a hero you are to me?









very nice descriptive pictures, and very sexy p's *Reaches out and toutchs screan*


----------



## STr8ViEtBaLlAh (Feb 19, 2003)

wow those are some nice pics... and congrats on your new batch of lil babies hope they all survive...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice NIKE....keep up the good work


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I can't say anything else than to keep up the good work man....this is great!!!!
MORE PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

winkyee, i know this is a little off topic, and that pic in your sig is pretty sweet. but its probibly taking up alot of badwith, can u please make it smaller?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics and info nike 
respect

dixon


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Aw man wut a nice lil cute sight









wish i had some


----------

